# Battisti



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Io sono veramente disgustata dal fatto che Lula abbia confermato asilo a battisti. Soprattutto motivandolo col fatto che sarebbe un perseguitato ...
Perseguitato de che??? Queste son le cose che mi fanno proprio incazzare-


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

Ah???

Qual e' il problema di Battisti???


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah???
> 
> Qual e' il problema di Battisti???


http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/esteri/200901articoli/40020girata.asp


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

Avevo capito Lucio Battisti... basta me ne vado.


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah???
> 
> Qual e' il problema di Battisti???


 E' stato accusato da un pentito di 4 omicidi per i quali ha avuto 4 ergastoli. Prima la Francia di Mitterand, ora il Brasile gli hanno concesso lo status di rifugiato politico.


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avevo capito Lucio Battisti... basta me ne vado.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' stato accusato da un pentito di 4 omicidi per i quali ha avuto 4 ergastoli. Prima la Francia di Mitterand, ora il Brasile gli hanno concesso lo status di rifugiato politico.



Si ho letto... rifugio politico a un terrorista... Proletari armati per il comunismo... mi pare dica tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

ma a voi non fa incazzare come draghi?


----------



## brugola (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma a voi non fa incazzare come draghi?


a me parecchio.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

ha paura che lo assassinino


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

x non parlare del fondatore delle BR renato curcio che tiene seminari nelle universita' e ora reclama pure la pensione
andate a chiedere ai figli delle vittime morte ammazzate dalle BR cosa ne pensano a tal proposito


----------



## Old Jesus (26 Gennaio 2009)

Gli anni di piombo sono stati una cosa seria e complessa. I brigatisti, pur essendo assassini, non vanno considerati dei semplici criminali.

Però non scrivo altro.

Cià


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Gli anni di piombo sono stati una cosa seria e complessa. I brigatisti, pur essendo assassini, non vanno considerati dei semplici criminali.
> 
> Però non scrivo altro.
> 
> Cià


vallo a dire ai figli delle vittime delle BR guardandoli negli occhi se ne hai il coraggio......


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

Per me un morto e' un morto e chi ammazza e' un criminale... il fine non sempre giustifica i mezzi.

Io m'incazzo perche' non credo esistano cause abbastanza nobili da giustificare un funerale... in politica poi nessuna causa meriterebbe...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me un morto e' un morto e chi ammazza e' un criminale... il fine non sempre giustifica i mezzi.
> 
> Io m'incazzo perche' non credo esistano cause abbastanza nobili da giustificare un funerale... in politica poi nessuna causa meriterebbe...


quoto
e in più se credevi così tanto nei tuoi ideali e nella tua causa dovresti esserne in grado e pronto a pagarne le conseguenze-


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto
> e in più se credevi così tanto nei tuoi ideali e nella tua causa dovresti esserne in grado e pronto a pagarne le conseguenze-



Infatti... invece e' il solito _armiamoci e combattete_


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

*Magari*

se si leggesse un po', va beh...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> se si leggesse un po', va beh...


solito commento intelligente
va beh


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> se si leggesse un po', va beh...


 cosa c'e da leggere scusa?e cosa c'e da capire?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cosa c'e da leggere scusa?e cosa c'e da capire?



niente .
e poi cazz0 di commento è? dì la tua senza fare tanto l'informatissima che da' dell'ignorante a chi scrive

(prima che parti in terza mi sto riferendo a mk non a te)


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cosa c'e da leggere scusa?e cosa c'e da capire?


La storia degli anni di piombo, il clima che c'era allora.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La storia degli anni di piombo, il clima che c'era allora.


e chi non li conosce?
io sono stata con un ex brigatista che si è sparato 8 anni di galera quindi prima di parlare conta fino a 10


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi non li conosce?
> io sono stata con un ex brigatista che si è sparato 8 anni di galera quindi prima di parlare conta fino a 10


Ma va? Io ho conosciuto uno dei capi storici, per questioni di lavoro.


----------



## brugola (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va? Io ho conosciuto uno dei capi storici, per questioni di lavoro.


e quindi? premio e coppetta del nonno?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2009)

e comunque mica lo reimpatriano per la ghigliottina, ma per l'ergastolo, quindi il carcere....
se ha paura d'essere assassinato lo mettiamo in isolamento, no problem..... 


comunque lula è solo l'ultimo della lista.... e la francia non la consideriamo? eppure con la francia ne abbiamo di patti socio economici di rilievo!! ma mai nulla è stato messo in discussione per questo... intoppo!!
troppo facile ora prendersela col brasile!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La storia degli anni di piombo, il clima che c'era allora.


 quindi secondo il tuo discorso e' giustificabile anche uccidere......dato il clima.......
dai please


----------



## brugola (26 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e comunque mica lo reimpatriano per la ghigliottina, ma per l'ergastolo, quindi il carcere....
> se ha paura d'essere assassinato lo mettiamo in isolamento, no problem.....
> 
> 
> ...


che poi con le leggi che abbiamo oggi uno dovrebbe volere venire in italia...tanto esce tra un mese


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e comunque mica lo reimpatriano per la ghigliottina, ma per l'ergastolo, quindi il carcere....
> se ha paura d'essere assassinato lo mettiamo in isolamento, no problem.....
> 
> 
> ...


mi ha sempre fatto incazzare la francia con questo atteggiamento.
Ora mi fa incazzare allo stesso modo il brasile.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La storia degli anni di piombo, il clima che c'era allora.


 quindi per te è giustificabile e non deve pagare?
solo perchè ha delle RAGIONI?
Anche rosa e olindo ne hanno, sia chiaro!


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi? premio e coppetta del nonno?


E quindi niente. Vogliamo parlare degli anarchici che cascano dalle finestre? Così tanto per rientrare in quel clima...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi con le leggi che abbiamo oggi uno dovrebbe volere venire in italia...tanto esce tra un mese


appunto.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi ha sempre fatto incazzare la francia con questo atteggiamento.
> Ora mi fa incazzare allo stesso modo il brasile.


 e vogliamo parlare degli 'intellettuali' che lo sostenevano perchè è pure scrittore?!?!!?!?
mi facevano uno schifo...... peggio delle donne amiricane fissate coi pluriomicida seriali che gli scrivono le lettere in carcere... almeno quelle hanno problemi veri!


----------



## brugola (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E quindi niente. Vogliamo parlare degli anarchici che cascano dalle finestre? Così tanto per rientrare in quel clima...


si va bhè...


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E quindi niente. Vogliamo parlare degli anarchici che cascano dalle finestre? Così tanto per rientrare in quel clima...


 apri un thread sugli anarchici che cascano dalle finestre e ne parliamo anche....non capisco cosa c'entri con battisti e le Br


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E quindi niente. Vogliamo parlare degli anarchici che cascano dalle finestre? Così tanto per rientrare in quel clima...


ma che cazz0 c'entra?Allora pari patta?
dopo se vuoi apri un tred su quello.
Ora si sta parlando della follia di parlare di persecuzione a uno che con 4 ergastoli  non ha mai pagato e fa pure la vittima col culo a copacabana


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E quindi niente. Vogliamo parlare degli anarchici che cascano dalle finestre? Così tanto per rientrare in quel clima...


 non è che ci si può sempre giustificare dei propri errori corpendosi con l'ombra degli errori altrui.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

apparte che il presunto responsabile x quella "caduta" e' stato eliminato....il bilancio Br-Resto del mondo non mi pare di perfetta parita'


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Gli anni di piombo sono stati una cosa seria e complessa. I brigatisti, pur essendo assassini, non vanno considerati dei semplici criminali.
> 
> Però non scrivo altro.
> 
> Cià


Si, bravo, è meglio che non scrivi altro!
Ci manca solo che li beatifichino!
L'omicidio è omicidio, premeditato peggio che peggio, organizzato peggio ancora. E non c'è ideologia che tenga!


----------



## brugola (26 Gennaio 2009)

ma poi cosa c'entra col fatto che ci si indigni che questo stronzo non ha fatto un giorno di galera per 4 omicidi??


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma poi cosa c'entra col fatto che ci si indigni che questo stronzo non ha fatto un giorno di galera per 4 omicidi??


niente ma ci si evidenzia un po'-
Tanto per fare quella/o fuori dal coro


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me parecchio.


a me tantissimo. è un assassino, non vedo perchè un altro paese dovrebbe coprirlo, è come al solito, uno sputo in faccia all'Italia, oltre che alle vittime ed alle loro famiglie


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, bravo, è meglio che non scrivi altro!
> Ci manca solo che li beatifichino!
> L'omicidio è omicidio, premeditato peggio che peggio, organizzato peggio ancora. E non c'è ideologia che tenga!


Vogliamo parlare dei terroristi di destra che se ne stanno allegramente non in galera?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

si possono condividere certi ideali di allora ma con la serenità e la lucidità di oggi dire che sono assassini di prima serie rispetto ad altri è ridicolo e offensivo per i parenti delle vittime, sopratutto quelli in sedia a rotelle da allora.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

certo che uno che si firma "jesus" e che dice che degli assassini vanno in qualche modo capiti mi fa venire i brividi


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Gli anni di piombo sono stati una cosa seria e complessa. I brigatisti, pur essendo assassini, *non vanno considerati dei semplici criminali*.
> 
> Però non scrivo altro.
> 
> Cià


perchè? perchè hanno ucciso x cose in cui credevano? e allora questo dovrebbe giustificarli? x me assolutamente no!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare dei terroristi di destra che se ne stanno allegramente non in galera?


e allora?
m'indigno esattamente allo stesso modo


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare dei terroristi di destra che se ne stanno allegramente non in galera?


 ho capito che sei schierata......ma xche non apri i thread a tema allora?
il terrorismo e' terrorismo
sia di dx o di di sx
tu da quel che vedo giustifichi solo una parte di esso......


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho capito che sei schierata......ma xche non apri i thread a tema allora?
> il terrorismo e' terrorismo
> sia di dx o di di sx
> tu da quel che vedo giustifichi solo una parte di esso......


Mai detto che giustifico Ale...


----------



## brugola (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mai detto che giustifico Ale...


rileggiti il primo commento che hai fatto..
che vuol dire?


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> rileggiti il primo commento che hai fatto..
> che vuol dire?


Posso comprendere ma non giustificare. Un omicidio è sempre un omicidio.


----------



## Old Jesus (26 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> certo che uno che si firma "jesus" e che dice che degli assassini vanno in qualche modo capiti mi fa venire i brividi


Su questa rispondo....

Alexantro... ma tu sei fesso di tuo o davvero non capisci ?

Io la seconda comunione non l'ho fatta....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Posso comprendere ma non giustificare. Un omicidio è sempre un omicidio.


e allora perchè non hai subito detto che non è giusto che un assassino non paghi?


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

Per poter analizzare a livello storico il fenomeno del terrorismo (rosso e nero), bisognerà aspettare ancora diversi decenni, IMHO. E' ancora troppo fresco il dolore per tante vittime innocenti. 
E' giusto che chi si è macchiato di certi feroci delitti e sia stato condannato, sconti la pena. E' anche giusto però riconoscere che ogni paese si possa dare leggi e ordinamenti particolari, che vanno comunque rispettati.
Altrimenti non pretendiamo che chi venga a casa nostra debba seguire le leggi italiane.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare dei terroristi di destra che se ne stanno allegramente non in galera?


ma che c'entra?? MK, non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare. è un assassino! e basta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Su questa rispondo....
> 
> Alexantro... ma tu sei fesso di tuo o davvero non capisci ?
> 
> Io la seconda comunione non l'ho fatta....


 ma ti leggi almeno?????
o sei rincoglionito totale?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Posso comprendere ma non giustificare. Un omicidio è sempre un omicidio.


 no, ma davvero, ci sei o ci fai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




rispondi solo a quello che vuoi tu, leggi solo quello che vuoi tu, ti contraddici nel giro di due pagine..... 
esprimi la tua opinione con chiarezza allora, i tasti ce li hai, no?
e non sono limitati in lunghezza i tuoi messaggi, mi pare!
condividi le ragioni di chi lo vuole in galera ma vorresti maggiore giustizia anche verso altri? pensi che dovrebbe essere espatriato o non dovrebbe perchè ne comprendi le ragioni profonde? 
hai un'opinione in merito o...... magari no?!?!?!?!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, ma davvero, ci sei o ci fai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























l'ultima mi sa la più plausibile


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora?
> m'indigno esattamente allo stesso modo



Infatti, che cazzo c'e'ntra destra o sinistra...un criminale e' un criminale.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Posso comprendere ma non giustificare. Un omicidio è sempre un omicidio.


Santo cielo!
Me l'ero persa questa frase....
Cosa vuoi dire? Comprendere le motivazioni per cui i terroristi uccidono?


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Santo cielo!
> Me l'ero persa questa frase....
> Cosa vuoi dire? Comprendere le motivazioni per cui i terroristi uccidono?


La storia Giusy, il contesto storico sociale.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La storia Giusy, il contesto storico sociale.



Quindi benedici Hitler perche' il suo contesto storico sociale andava a sfavore degli ebrei?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi benedici Hitler perche' il suo contesto storico sociale andava a sfavore degli ebrei?


terrificante


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La storia Giusy, il contesto storico sociale.


Allora hai usato un verbo inadatto.
Non si può parlare di comprensione, al massimo si possono rintracciare le motivazioni storico-sociali di certe azioni.
Rifletti sul significato del "comprehendo" latino, letteralmente "io abbraccio"....


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi benedici Hitler perche' il suo contesto storico sociale andava a sfavore degli ebrei?


Certo che no.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo che no.


Pero' comprendi il perche' abbia sterminato 6milioni di ebrei, secondo la tua logica...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Allora hai usato un verbo inadatto.
> Non si può parlare di comprensione, al massimo si possono rintracciare le motivazioni storico-sociali di certe azioni.
> Rifletti sul significato del "comprehendo" latino, letteralmente "io abbraccio"....








 I love you, prof!


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> I love you, prof!












  I too.....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> I too.....


me too. 'gnurantina


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> me too. 'gnurantina

















So il latino ma non l'inglese.....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> So il latino ma non l'inglese.....


e allora rispondi in latino


----------



## brugola (26 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> I too.....


che capretta


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Allora hai usato un verbo inadatto.
> Non si può parlare di comprensione, *al massimo si possono rintracciare le motivazioni storico-sociali di certe azioni*.
> Rifletti sul significato del "comprehendo" latino, letteralmente "io abbraccio"....


 Io direi che per ogni fenomeno storico, ciò è doveroso. Che si parli di terrorismo, di nazismo o di qualunque altra cosa. Niente nasce dal niente, ed uno storico (o qualunque persona voglia usare il cervello) deve quantomeno provare a inquadrare logicamente eventi anche molto tragici. 
Questo nulla toglie alla condanna di atti esecrabili e criminali.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io direi che per ogni fenomeno storico, ciò è doveroso. Che si parli di terrorismo, di nazismo o di qualunque altra cosa. Niente nasce dal niente, ed uno storico (o qualunque persona voglia usare il cervello) deve quantomeno provare a inquadrare logicamente eventi anche molto tragici.
> *Questo nulla toglie alla condanna di atti esecrabili e criminali*.



Ed e' quello che si diceva... posso rintracciare le ragioni storico-politiche di Hitler o dei vari rincoglioniti russi... ma ancora non arrivo a comprendere.

Come dicevi tu per il male... ci vedo assenza; di ragione, luce, casso ti pare ma rimane pur sempre assenza.

Non arrivo a comprendere, ne in grande scala ne in piccolo...


----------



## Nobody (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e' quello che si diceva... posso rintracciare le ragioni storico-politiche di Hitler o dei vari rincoglioniti russi... ma ancora non arrivo a comprendere.
> 
> *Come dicevi tu per il male... ci vedo assenza; di ragione, luce, casso ti pare ma rimane pur sempre assenza.*
> 
> Non arrivo a comprendere, ne in grande scala ne in piccolo...








Però vedo che almeno un pochino hai cambiato idea sul male... ti ricordi quanto tempo fa ne avevamo parlato, e non eri assolutamente d'accordo sull'assenza?
 C'è anche da dire siamo due bastian contrari...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però vedo che almeno un pochino hai cambiato idea sul male... ti ricordi quanto tempo fa ne avevamo parlato, e non eri assolutamente d'accordo sull'assenza?
> C'è anche da dire siamo due bastian contrari...


Guarda che ho scritto come dicevi tu


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La storia Giusy, il contesto storico sociale.



Battisti Cesare, nato a Cisterna di Latina  il 18 dicembre 1954,  rapinatore e  delinquente comune, ex membro  dei Pac (Proletari armati per il  comunismo)  ovvero l'avanguardia  armata di un'«autonomia» errabonda tra Lombardia  e  Veneto che  tra il '78 e il '79 trasformo' le rapine ai supermercati in   sovversione politica, e' condannato all'ergastolo per quattro  omicidi:  in due  casi (il maresciallo capo delle guardie del  carcere di Udine e  l'agente  della Digos milanese Andrea Campagna)  e' accusato di essere stato il  killer;  in un terzo caso (il  macellaio di Mestre Lino Sabadin) di aver  partecipato   all'esecuzione; nel quarto caso (il gioielliere milanese Pierluigi   Torregiani) di aver organizzato e deciso l'agguato.

Questo era già un delinquente che si è convertito a terrorista.
Ha ammazzato un maresciallo della polizia penitenziaria, un poliziotto della Digos, un macellaio e un gioielliere.


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' comprendi il perche' abbia sterminato 6milioni di ebrei, secondo la tua logica...


 non usare parole difficili please..la logica non esiste..esiste il momento, domani potrebbe essere diametralmente diverso..


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Battisti Cesare, nato a Cisterna di Latina il 18 dicembre 1954, rapinatore e delinquente comune, ex membro dei Pac (Proletari armati per il comunismo) ovvero l'avanguardia armata di un'«autonomia» errabonda tra Lombardia e Veneto che tra il '78 e il '79 trasformo' le rapine ai supermercati in sovversione politica, e' condannato all'ergastolo per quattro omicidi: in due casi (il maresciallo capo delle guardie del carcere di Udine e l'agente della Digos milanese Andrea Campagna) e' accusato di essere stato il killer; in un terzo caso (il macellaio di Mestre Lino Sabadin) di aver partecipato all'esecuzione; nel quarto caso (il gioielliere milanese Pierluigi Torregiani) di aver organizzato e deciso l'agguato.
> 
> Questo era già un delinquente che si è convertito a terrorista.
> Ha ammazzato un maresciallo della polizia penitenziaria, un poliziotto della Digos, un macellaio e un gioielliere.


 il gioielliere e il macellaio erano "nemici del popolo", vuoi mettere?


----------



## Iago (26 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Battisti Cesare, nato a Cisterna di Latina  il 18 dicembre 1954,  rapinatore e  delinquente comune, ex membro  dei Pac (Proletari armati per il  comunismo)  ovvero l'avanguardia  armata di un'«autonomia» errabonda tra Lombardia  e  Veneto che  tra il '78 e il '79 trasformo' le rapine ai supermercati in   sovversione politica, e' condannato all'ergastolo per quattro  omicidi:  in due  casi (il maresciallo capo delle guardie del  carcere di Udine e  l'agente  della Digos milanese Andrea Campagna)  e' accusato di essere stato il  killer;  in un terzo caso (il  macellaio di Mestre Lino Sabadin) di aver  partecipato   all'esecuzione; nel quarto caso (il gioielliere milanese Pierluigi   Torregiani) di aver organizzato e deciso l'agguato.
> 
> Questo era già un delinquente che si è convertito a terrorista.
> Ha ammazzato un maresciallo della polizia penitenziaria, un poliziotto della Digos, un macellaio e un gioielliere.



...si dovrebbero conoscere le ragioni grazie alle quali è riuscito ad ottenere l'asilo politico, e a naso credo che è colpa del nostro governo.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per poter analizzare a livello storico il fenomeno del terrorismo (rosso e nero), bisognerà aspettare ancora diversi decenni, IMHO. E' ancora troppo fresco il dolore per tante vittime innocenti.
> E' giusto che chi si è macchiato di certi feroci delitti e sia stato condannato, sconti la pena. E' anche giusto però riconoscere che ogni paese si possa dare leggi e ordinamenti particolari, che vanno comunque rispettati.
> Altrimenti non pretendiamo che chi venga a casa nostra debba seguire le leggi italiane.



 Le leggi brasiliane non c'entrano nulla.
Gli è stato rifiutato l'asilo polito in base alle leggi brasiliane.
Si è trattata di una decisione autonoma del Ministro della Giustizia, una specie di "grazia".
Parecchie persone vicine al governo Lula sono ex terroristi.
Lula non lo è, lui è un sindacalista e se ne è sempre fregato delle ideologie.
Dilma Rousseff, il ministro degli interni del governo Lula (e pre candidata a presidente) è un'ex terrorista del periodo della dittatura. Non una che protestava e che è stata perseguitata come Lula, Fernando Herique Cardoso, Caetano Veloso, Chico Buarque e molti preti e vescovi, ma proprio una che ha abbracciato il fucile (di solito facevano rapine e sequestri, ma non so con certezza cosa abbia fatto lei).
L'amnistia alla fine della dittatura ha cancellato tutti i reati commessi da entrambe le parti.
La decisione del governo brasiliano è stata una decisione politica, e secondo me è vergognosa.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Gennaio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...si dovrebbero conoscere le ragioni grazie alle quali è riuscito ad ottenere l'asilo politico, e a naso credo che è colpa del nostro governo.


La giustizia brasiliana ha negato l'asilo politico e lui è ricorso al Ministro della Giustizia che, a sua discrezione, ha negato l'estradizione.
Praticamente l'ha messo a piede libero.


----------



## Iago (26 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La giustizia brasiliana ha negato l'asilo politico e lui è ricorso al Ministro della Giustizia che, a sua discrezione, ha negato l'estradizione.
> Praticamente l'ha messo a piede libero.


si, ok, per il Brasile sarà così, e prima la Francia? e poi non ne è l'unico se non vado errando, 
-chiedo che ti vedo informato a fondo


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Gennaio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> si, ok, per il Brasile sarà così, e prima la Francia? e poi non ne è l'unico se non vado errando,
> -chiedo che ti vedo informato a fondo


In Francia credo che ci fosse una legge, voluta da Mitterand e poi revocata da Chirac.
È vero, non è il primo. Il governo Lula protegge da diverso tempo i terroristi di sinistra.


----------



## Iago (26 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> In Francia credo che ci fosse una legge, voluta da Mitterand e poi revocata da Chirac.
> È vero, non è il primo. Il governo Lula protegge da diverso tempo i terroristi di sinistra.



...quindi è un problema relativo al Brasile e basta?!

...no perchè pensavo, da poco ho conosciuto 2 ragazzi della costa d'avorio, e da qualche giorno hanno avuto riconosciuto l'asilo politico, io li vedo bravi ragazzi, dicono che lì avevano un lavoro, una famiglia ecc ecc...però, in fondo in fondo potrebbero essere chiunque, potrebbero aver fatto qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...quindi è un problema relativo al Brasile e basta?!
> 
> ...no perchè pensavo, da poco ho conosciuto 2 ragazzi della costa d'avorio, e da qualche giorno hanno avuto riconosciuto l'asilo politico, io li vedo bravi ragazzi, dicono che lì avevano un lavoro, una famiglia ecc ecc...però, in fondo in fondo potrebbero essere chiunque, potrebbero aver fatto qualsiasi cosa...


 forse hanno avuto l'asilo politico perchè il loro paese è in guerra...


----------



## Iago (26 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse hanno avuto l'asilo politico perchè il loro paese è in guerra...



si, certo, spero che loro abbiano tutte le motivazioni, che sia tutto vero e che si siano salvati, per salvare la loro famiglia...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me un morto e' un morto e chi ammazza e' un criminale... il fine non sempre giustifica i mezzi.
> 
> Io m'incazzo perche' non credo esistano cause abbastanza nobili da giustificare un funerale... in politica poi nessuna causa meriterebbe...


 
quoto punto e basta.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

Jesus ha detto:


> Gli anni di piombo sono stati una cosa seria e complessa. I brigatisti, pur essendo assassini, non vanno considerati dei semplici criminali.
> 
> Però non scrivo altro.
> 
> Cià


i morti sono Morti...e di interpretazione Jesus non ve ne stanno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e' quello che si diceva... posso rintracciare le ragioni storico-politiche di Hitler o dei vari rincoglioniti russi... ma ancora non arrivo a comprendere.
> 
> Come dicevi tu per il male... ci vedo assenza; di ragione, luce, casso ti pare ma rimane pur sempre assenza.
> 
> Non arrivo a comprendere, ne in grande scala ne in piccolo...


Quoto


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Le leggi brasiliane non c'entrano nulla.*
> Gli è stato rifiutato l'asilo polito in base alle leggi brasiliane.
> Si è trattata di una decisione autonoma del Ministro della Giustizia, una specie di "grazia".
> Parecchie persone vicine al governo Lula sono ex terroristi.
> ...


Se un ministro può concedere una grazia, sicuramente lo farà in base ad una legge che glielo permette... quindi le leggi brasiliane c'entrano eccome, giobbe.
Noto che chiami terroristi coloro che, nel periodo della dittatura, praticavano la lotta armata contro il governo.
Allora secondo la tua logica, anche i nostri partigiano lo erano. O il Che... tutti terroristi.
Io invece li chiamo uomini liberi con le palle.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se un ministro può concedere una grazia, sicuramente lo farà in base ad una legge che glielo permette... quindi le leggi brasiliane c'entrano eccome, giobbe.
> Noto che chiami terroristi coloro che, nel periodo della dittatura, praticavano la lotta armata contro il governo.
> Allora secondo la tua logica, anche i nostri partigiano lo erano. O il Che... tutti terroristi.
> Io invece li chiamo uomini liberi con le palle.


Secondo me si sta a disquisire sul sesso degli angeli. Battisti ha ucciso 4 PERSONE e lasciato sulla sedia a rotelle 1 ragazzo. deve pagare x i crimini che ha compiuto, non può esistere giustificazione x questo assassino che si para dietro ideali


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se un ministro può concedere una grazia, sicuramente lo farà in base ad una legge che glielo permette... quindi le leggi brasiliane c'entrano eccome, giobbe.
> Noto che chiami terroristi coloro che, nel periodo della dittatura, praticavano la lotta armata contro il governo.
> Allora secondo la tua logica, anche i nostri partigiano lo erano. O il Che... tutti terroristi.
> Io invece li chiamo uomini liberi con le palle.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Secondo me si sta a disquisire sul sesso degli angeli. Battisti ha ucciso 4 PERSONE e lasciato sulla sedia a rotelle 1 ragazzo. deve pagare x i crimini che ha compiuto, non può esistere giustificazione x questo assassino che si para dietro ideali


 Non capisco perchè quoti me. Non disquisisco sul sesso degli angeli, nè giustifico un terrorista. Vadi di essere più precisa e meno qualunquista, perlomeno se ti rivolgi al sottoscritto.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè quoti me. Non disquisisco sul sesso degli angeli, nè giustifico un terrorista. Vadi di essere più precisa e meno qualunquista, perlomeno se ti rivolgi al sottoscritto.


scusa, ho citato te in quanto ultimo ad aver parlato della distinzione tra la lotta armata ed i criminali. non voleva essere un attacco a te


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusa, ho citato te in quanto ultimo ad aver parlato della distinzione tra la lotta armata ed i criminali. non voleva essere un attacco a te


 Ok, tutto chiarito... no problem.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io invece li chiamo uomini liberi con le palle.


 i partigiani avevano talmente tante palle che spesso e volentieri hanno ucciso chi non c'entrava niente col fascismo tra cui donne e bambini (io stesso ho avuto morti in famiglia x colpa dei partigiani e i miei avi non avevano certo simpatie x il fascismo) e quando compivano attentati contro i tedeschi si guardavano bene dall'autoaccusarsi lasciando che i nazisti facessero rappresaglie a destra e a manca (via rasella dice niente?? 10 italiani x un tedesco)......se queste sono palle...


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> i partigiani avevano talmente tante palle che spesso e volentieri hanno ucciso chi non c'entrava niente col fascismo tra cui donne e bambini (io stesso ho avuto morti in famiglia x colpa dei partigiani e i miei avi non avevano certo simpatie x il fascismo) e quando compivano attentati contro i tedeschi si guardavano bene dall'autoaccusarsi lasciando che i nazisti facessero rappresaglie a destra e a manca (via rasella dice niente?? 10 italiani x un tedesco)......se queste sono palle...


Si, sono palle. Se si fa un attentato non ci si autoconsegna. Il ricatto della rappresaglia non può impedire la lotta armata contro un oppressore. Se poi tu preferisci stare con l'oppressore, nessun problema. Anche questa è una scelta lecita, da non giustificare. Non nasconderti dietro vecchie e stantie polemiche.... tu saresti stato con i ribelli, coi nazi-fascisti, o con la maggioranza silenziosa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

Altra cosa
i partigiani senza gli americani e gli altri alleati (Inglesi,Polacchi ecc ecc)avrebbero potuto fare ben poco.....buffo vedere oggi nelle manifestazioni di piazza i canti partigiani associati agli slogan contro gli americani


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, sono palle. Se si fa un attentato non ci si autoconsegna. Il ricatto della rappresaglia non può impedire la lotta armata contro un oppressore. Se poi tu preferisci stare con l'oppressore, nessun problema. Anche quella è una scelta da non giustificare. Non nasconderti dietro vecchie e stantie polemiche.... tu saresti stato con i ribelli, coi nazi-fascisti, o con la maggioranza silenziosa?


 vallo a dire a quei poveretti rastrellati a caso senza aver la minima colpa se non si dovevano autoconsegnare ,Salvo D'acquisto non ti dice niente??'e non era certo un partigiano .......x il resto x rispondere alla tua domanda bisognerebbe trovarsi dentro certe situazioni x esprimere un giudizio lucido.......


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Altra cosa
> i partigiani senza gli americani e gli altri alleati (Inglesi,Polacchi ecc ecc)avrebbero potuto fare ben poco.....buffo vedere oggi nelle manifestazioni di piazza i canti partigiani associati agli slogan contro gli americani


 Questo è vero... ma la quantità non toglie mai nulla alla qualità di una scelta.
p.s.: guarda che se Hitler non è riuscito a vincere la guerra, lo dobbiamo soprattutto ai russi.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> vallo a dire a quei poveretti rastrellati a caso senza aver la minima colpa se non si dovevano autoconsegnare ,Salvo D'acquisto non ti dice niente??'e non era certo un partigiano .......x il resto x rispondere alla tua domanda bisognerebbe trovarsi dentro certe situazioni x esprimere un giudizio lucido.......


 La responsabilità è di chi opprime, non di chi si ribella... la rappresaglia la facevano gli oppressori.
Senti, sei fascista? Dillo senza problemi... ne conosco diversi. Conosco anche dei comunisti... ma sia gli uni che gli altri sono davvero rari. Di solito la gente ha idee più o meno confuse, e basta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è vero... ma la quantità non toglie mai nulla alla qualità di una scelta.
> .


piu che quantita' si parla di risultato finale....ovvero il CLN da solo sarebbe stato spazzato via in un batter d'occhio...e cosi non e' stato 
grazie agli americani....il resto sono chiacchiere


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La responsabilità è di chi opprime, non di chi si ribella... la rappresaglia la facevano gli oppressori.
> Senti, sei fascista? Dillo senza problemi... ne conosco diversi. Conosco anche dei comunisti... ma sia gli uni che gli altri sono davvero rari. Di solito la gente ha idee più o meno confuse, e basta.


 Il Fascismo non esiste piu da 60 anni ed e' giusto che sia cosi....non posso essere quindi fascista
Comunista???ti pare che nel 2009 voterei un partito che ha come simboli la falce e martello??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




x chi mi hai preso???


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> piu che quantita' si parla di risultato finale....ovvero il CLN da solo sarebbe stato spazzato via in un batter d'occhio...e cosi non e' stato
> grazie agli americani....*il resto sono chiacchiere*


Se la vedi così, allora chiacchiera.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se la vedi così, allora chiacchiera.


 se la vedi in modo diverso puoi dire come la pensi
rispetto le opinioni altrui anche se posso non condividerle (alla faccia dei fascisti e dei comunisti)


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se la vedi in modo diverso puoi dire come la pensi
> *rispetto le opinioni altrui* anche se posso non condividerle (alla faccia dei fascisti e dei comunisti)


 Ok, ma allora non definire le opinioni altrui solo chiacchiere... perchè questo non vuol dire rispettarle.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora non definire le opinioni altrui solo chiacchiere... perchè questo non vuol dire rispettarle.


 x me sono chiacchiere...e' una mia opinione
cio non vuol dire che tu non possa parlare ed esprimerti liberamente col sottoscritto....basta usare toni civili


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me sono chiacchiere...e' una mia opinione
> cio non vuol dire che tu non possa parlare ed esprimerti liberamente col sottoscritto....basta usare toni civili


 I toni civili presupporrebbero il non definire "chiacchiere" le opinioni altrui, a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se un ministro può concedere una grazia, sicuramente lo farà in base ad una legge che glielo permette... quindi le leggi brasiliane c'entrano eccome, giobbe.
> Noto che chiami terroristi coloro che, nel periodo della dittatura, praticavano la lotta armata contro il governo.
> Allora secondo la tua logica, anche i nostri partigiano lo erano. O il Che... tutti terroristi.
> Io invece li chiamo uomini liberi con le palle.


Anche "Il Sandro" era un terrorista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Molti non lo sapevi?!

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandro_Pertini​


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche "Il Sandro" era un terrorista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel vecchietto era uno dei peggiori... un vero criminale, assassinava i nazisti e i fascisti... ma ci pensi? Che crudeltà...


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quel vecchietto era uno dei peggiori... un vero criminale, assassinava i nazisti e i fascisti... ma ci pensi? Che crudeltà...


 sai bene che i partigiani hanno fatto di peggio....finche si trattava di nazisti e fascisti ci poteva stare (era una guerra) ma informati anche sulle vittime che non c'entravano niente con questi come ho detto prima,donne stuprate e poi uccise,bambini,anziani.......che crudelta'....davvero


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I toni civili presupporrebbero il non definire "chiacchiere" le opinioni altrui, a mio modo di vedere.


 chiacchiera e' un tono civilissimo a mio modesto parere
senno direi cazzata o stronzata


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chiacchiera e' un tono civilissimo a mio modesto parere
> senno direi cazzata o stronzata


 Abbiamo pareri diversi anche in questo, allora.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quel vecchietto era uno dei peggiori... un vero criminale, assassinava i nazisti e i fascisti... ma ci pensi? Che crudeltà...


Che fetentone che era:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aJfKCn1bUMM

Pace all'Anima Sua​


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sai bene che i partigiani hanno fatto di peggio....finche si trattava di nazisti e fascisti ci poteva stare (era una guerra) ma informati anche sulle vittime che non c'entravano niente con questi come ho detto prima,donne stuprate e poi uccise,bambini,anziani.......che crudelta'....davvero


I partigiani non erano santi, e certi di loro hanno fatto crudeltà gratuite. E' innegabile, e capita in tutte le guerre. Gli uomini son quelli che sono, sempre e da ogni parte. Dall'altra parte, ci sono stati tanti soldati tedeschi corretti ed umani.
Questo non c'entra nulla col consegnarsi dopo un attacco... nessuna lotta di liberazione potrebbe esistere se chi impugna le armi, poi si consegna. La responsabilità morale della rappresaglia grava tutta sull'oppressore. Far ricadere la strage delle Ardeatine (o Marzabotto o altro) sui partigiani come fai tu, è davvero travisare ogni regola etica e morale.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che fetentone che era:​
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aJfKCn1bUMM​
> Pace all'Anima Sua​


 Sai, pare che sparare su un oppressore ora sia terrorismo, nella visione di parecchia gente... potenza della tv...


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Mi sembra che il discorso partigiani-tedeschi non sia un gran che attinente con il 3d. per quanto concerne Battisti, come già detto, credo sia solo un criminale, un assassino. come tale nessun paese civile dovrebbe proteggerlo, andrebbe riconsegnato all'Italia dove dovrebbe scontare il fio delle sue colpe (il condizionale è d'obbligo dato che qui se delinqui no nte la passi poi tanto male).


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai, pare che sparare su un oppressore ora sia terrorismo, nella visione di parecchia gente...* potenza della tv..*.



EHhhhhhhhh la TIBBU LA TIBBU' mannaggia ... i programmi belli li fa qualche volta di notte, quando li fa


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se un ministro può concedere una grazia, sicuramente lo farà in base ad una legge che glielo permette... quindi le leggi brasiliane c'entrano eccome, giobbe.
> Noto che chiami terroristi coloro che, nel periodo della dittatura, praticavano la lotta armata contro il governo.
> Allora secondo la tua logica, anche i nostri partigiano lo erano. O il Che... tutti terroristi.
> Io invece li chiamo uomini liberi con le palle.



Anche il presidente italiano può concedere la grazia a un terrorista. Ma non è limitarsi ad applicare le leggi del proprio Paese: è una precisa scelta politica.
Il governo precedente a quello di Lula non ha mai rifiutato l'estradizione di un terrorista: le leggi non c'entrano nulla. La giustizia brasiliana ha giustamente rifiutato l'asilo politico di Battisti.
Forse era più giusto chiamarli guerriglieri più che ex terroristi.
Non mi sembrano assolutamente persone con le palle, secondo me avevano molte più palle quelli che hanno lottato per la democrazia senza imbracciare le armi.
La violenza non è servita a nulla, ha solo generato moltissima sofferenza.
Secondo me, nemmeno il desiderio per la democrazia giustifica il causare tanta sofferenza.
L'Italia era in guerra ai tempi dei partigiani. Ufficialmente quel che restava del governo italiano (per lo meno il re) era dalla parte dei partigiani.
Il Che ha lottato contro una dittatura per poi aiutare ad instaurarne un'altra, vale anche questo?
Gli esiliati cubani para militari della Florida che hanno lottato contro la dittatura di Fidel Castro sono uomini con le palle?


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai, pare che sparare su un oppressore ora sia terrorismo, nella visione di parecchia gente... potenza della tv...


Il problema sta in definire cos'è oppressore, ognuno lo definisce a modo suo. In Colombia il governo democraticamente eletto è considerato oppressore dalle Farc. Per questo ammazzano un sacco di gente.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che il discorso partigiani-tedeschi non sia un gran che attinente con il 3d. per quanto concerne Battisti, come già detto, credo sia solo un criminale, un assassino. come tale nessun paese civile dovrebbe proteggerlo, andrebbe riconsegnato all'Italia dove dovrebbe scontare il fio delle sue colpe (il condizionale è d'obbligo dato che qui se delinqui no nte la passi poi tanto male).



Quoto.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che il discorso partigiani-tedeschi non sia un gran che attinente con il 3d. per quanto concerne Battisti, come già detto, credo sia solo un criminale, un assassino. come tale nessun paese civile dovrebbe proteggerlo, andrebbe riconsegnato all'Italia dove dovrebbe scontare il fio delle sue colpe (il condizionale è d'obbligo dato che qui se delinqui no nte la passi poi tanto male).



Quoto.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai, pare che sparare su un oppressore ora sia terrorismo, nella visione di parecchia gente... potenza della tv...



Secondo me non bisogna sparare su nessuno.
La violenza genera solo sofferenza.
Neppure il mio diritto di votare vale la morte di un altro uomo.
Preferisco non andare a votare e che un altro uomo viva, invece di morire.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche il presidente italiano può concedere la grazia a un terrorista. Ma non è limitarsi ad applicare le leggi del proprio Paese: è una precisa scelta politica.
> Il governo precedente a quello di Lula non ha mai rifiutato l'estradizione di un terrorista: le leggi non c'entrano nulla. La giustizia brasiliana ha giustamente rifiutato l'asilo politico di Battisti.
> Forse era più giusto chiamarli guerriglieri più che ex terroristi.
> Non mi sembrano assolutamente persone con le palle, secondo me avevano molte più palle quelli che hanno lottato per la democrazia senza imbracciare le armi.
> ...


Secondo me invece si. La violenza, nient'altro che la violenza, ha permesso al mondo di sconfiggere Hitler. O pensi che con lui i metodi non-violenti avrebbero avuto successo?
Il Che è morto molto prima che il castrismo diventasse una vera dittatura... e non è un caso il fatto che rinunciò a tutte le cariche di potere, per tornare a combattere e morire. E lo dico da non comunista, ma comunque da ammiratore di un uomo coerente e giusto.
Per rispondere alla tua domanda finale... parli di quelli strumentalizzati dalla CIA alla baia dei porci... o di chi?


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me non bisogna sparare su nessuno.
> La violenza genera solo sofferenza.
> Neppure il mio diritto di votare vale la morte di un altro uomo.
> Preferisco non andare a votare e che un altro uomo viva, invece di morire.


La vediamo diversamente, caro Giobbe... in dittatura per me è lecito (e addirittura doveroso) ribellarsi e sparare.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La vediamo diversamente, caro Giobbe... in dittatura per me è lecito (e addirittura doveroso) ribellarsi e sparare.



In dittatura.

Ma sto Battisti quale cazzo di problema ha? Contro quale dittatura sta lottando?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In dittatura.
> 
> Ma sto Battisti *quale cazzo di problema ha*? Contro quale dittatura sta lottando?


il suo cervello.


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In dittatura.
> 
> Ma sto Battisti quale cazzo di problema ha? Contro quale dittatura sta lottando?


 appunto
siccome l'ultima dittatura in italia e' stata quella del ventennio ed e' finita oltre 60anni fa
e Battisti mi pare un p'o giovane


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me invece si. La violenza, nient'altro che la violenza, ha permesso al mondo di sconfiggere Hitler. O pensi che con lui i metodi non-violenti avrebbero avuto successo?
> Il Che è morto molto prima che il castrismo diventasse una vera dittatura... e non è un caso il fatto che rinunciò a tutte le cariche di potere, per tornare a combattere e morire. E lo dico da non comunista, ma comunque da ammiratore di un uomo coerente e giusto.
> *Per rispondere alla tua domanda finale... parli di quelli strumentalizzati dalla CIA alla baia dei porci... o di chi?*








   Si, parlo di loro.

I guerriglieri brasiliani non erano strumentalizzati da Cuba, andavano là solo ad addestrarsi.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

Forse stiamo confondendo i piani: una cosa è la guerra, un'altra la guerra civile (quella partigiana è civile e come tale è fratricida-è un fatto);altro è il terrorismo.
Poi se discutiamo che tutti, sia coloro che combattono contro un altro stato, o un altro regime, o attraverso attentati terroristici più o meno ideologicamente fondati (dico fondati e non giustificati), usino la violenza, e che la violenza sia giustificata dal fine che si vuole ottenere...beh questa è questione etica sulla quale possiamo discutere all'infinito, senza d'altra parte trovare una soluzione che accontenti tutti.

Ora, analizzando la storia, mi pare evidente che molte evoluzioni, anche quelle positive (ad esempio le rivoluzioni inglese e quella francese) passino attraverso azioni di sangue. Discutere a posteriori se tanto spargimento di sangue fosse evitabile, lascia il tempo che trova. Piuttosto bisognerebbe chiedersi, se oggi, con gli strumenti che abbiamo a disposizione (informazione, organismi internazionali, diplomazia, strumenti democratici ecc ecc ) la violenza sia ancora necessaria.
Io direi di no.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In dittatura.
> 
> Ma sto Battisti quale cazzo di problema ha? Contro quale dittatura sta lottando?


 
Infatti Battisti non aveva alcuna necessità di ammazzare.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In dittatura.
> 
> Ma sto Battisti quale cazzo di problema ha? Contro quale dittatura sta lottando?


 Guarda che il discorso si è allargato un po' (come capita praticamente in tutti le discussioni in questo forum). 
Battisti è un terrorista.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

Io ad esempio farei volentieri a meno di Berlusconi. Ma non credo che sia legittimo e giustificato far saltare in aria, Arcore, Montecitorio e compagnia bella...(non che si farebbe un soldo di danno, ma insomma, abbiamo altri strumenti).


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti Battisti non aveva alcuna necessità di ammazzare.


 In una democrazia, per quanto imperfetta come la nostra, il ricorso alla lotta armata e all'omicidio è un atto criminale. Ma da qualche pagina si parlava d'altro.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In una democrazia, per quanto imperfetta come la nostra, il ricorso alla lotta armata e all'omicidio è un atto criminale. Ma da qualche pagina si parlava d'altro.


Io rispondevo a lettrice. lo so che si parlava d'altro.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ad esempio farei volentieri a meno di Berlusconi. Ma non credo che sia legittimo e giustificato far saltare in aria, Arcore, Montecitorio e compagnia bella...(non che si farebbe un soldo di danno, ma insomma, *abbiamo altri strumenti*).


Che pian pianino ci vengono sottratti ogni giorno grazie al nuovo governo


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Si, parlo di loro.
> 
> I guerriglieri brasiliani non erano strumentalizzati da Cuba, andavano là solo ad addestrarsi.


 Non capisco la tua ilarità... visto che ti chiedevo semplicemente a chi ti riferissi, senza aver ancora potuto rispondere alla tua domanda. Era solo per capirci meglio.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io rispondevo a lettrice. lo so che si parlava d'altro.


 Scusa se mi son messo in mezzo.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non capisco la tua ilarità... visto che ti chiedevo semplicemente a chi ti riferissi, senza aver ancora potuto rispondere alla tua domanda. Era solo per capirci meglio.


Ho riso perché metti già le mani avanti e dici che sono stati strumentalizzati dalla CIA (che è vero).
Ma anche loro hanno lottato con le armi contro una dittatura. Per te anche loro sono eroi? Per me lo sono molto di più gli intellettuali cubani che denunciano la dittatura castrista senza imbracciare le armi.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Battisti si dichiara innocente in questo articolo e poi pare che sia stato condannato all'ergastolo in base alle dichierazioni di un pentito:

Battisti: "Non ho ucciso"​




_Esce il memoriale dell´ex terrorista fuggito per evitare l´estradizione in Italia. Sarebbe stato un pentito a dichiarare il falso, ma naturalmente è tutto da verificare. Per la prima volta si difende e nega i delitti per cui è stato condannato all´ergastolo. Nel libro si narra in modo un po´ romanzesco la fuga verso l´Oriente Bernard-Henri Lévy e Fred Vargas sostengono le ragioni del latitante_
di *Fabio Gambaro*
[da _Repubblica_]
  PARIGI - «Non ho mai ucciso. Sono colpevole d´aver militato in un gruppo armato a scopo sovversivo e di aver posseduto delle armi. Ma non ho mai sparato a nessuno». Da un nascondiglio dall´altra parte del mondo, Cesare Battisti spedisce ai lettori la sua verità, tutta da provare, ovviamente, nel tentativo di riconquistare il favore dell´opinione pubblica. A giorni, infatti, arriverà nelle librerie francesi un volume intitolato *Ma cavale* ("La mia fuga", Grasset/Rivages, pagg. 374, euro 18,50), in cui l´ex militante dei Proletari Armati per il Comunismo racconta la sua fuga da Parigi e il lungo periplo per sottrarsi alla giustizia. E soprattutto dichiara per la prima volta di essere estraneo agli omicidi per i quali in Italia è stato condannato all´ergastolo, denunciando il voltafaccia della giustizia francese che, dopo avergli consentito di vivere legalmente in Francia per quattordici anni, quasi due anni fa ha deciso di autorizzare la sua estradizione in Italia.
   Motivo per cui, il 17 agosto del 2004, l´ex terrorista diventato scrittore di successo ha fatto perdere le sue tracce, sparendo nel nulla. Venti mesi di silenzio, da cui rispunta oggi con la pubblicazione di questa lunga memoria autobiografica, che Bernard-Henri Lévy, nella prefazione, definisce «un inquietante, terrificante ma appassionante racconto».
E´ da un paese dell´Oriente, forse l´India (ma potrebbe anche essere una falsa pista per confondere le idee a chi lo sta cercando), che Battisti ha spedito il voluminoso manoscritto di Ma cavale. Un libro che giungerà in libreria insieme a *L´eau du diamant* (Editions du Masque, pagg. 304, euro 18), un giallo scritto da Battisti prima della fuga e finora mai pubblicato. L´autodifesa dell´ex terrorista viene pubblicata da una delle più prestigiose case editrici parigine, che ha aggiunto al testo, oltre che la prefazione di Lévy, anche una postfazione di Fred Vargas, la giallista parigina che si è molto battuta contro la sua estradizione. 
«Se racconto la mia fuga è per pura necessità. E´ l´unico modo per sopportare la situazione», spiega Battisti, che però, prima di narrare le rocambolesche avventure della latitanza, sente il bisogno di ricostruire la sua storia passata, per provare a scrollarsi di dosso l´immagine del terrorista assassino che, dice, gli è stata costruita addosso dagli «specialisti della propaganda».
«Non posso essere io quell´uomo che i media hanno trasformato in un mostro e poi ridotto al silenzio delle ombre», scrive nella prima parte del libro, in cui scorrono la militanza durante gli anni Settanta, la rottura con il Partito Comunista, l´avvicinamento all´area dell´Autonomia Operaia, gli espropri proletari («una definizione che ci permetteva di abbellire con una connotazione politica i furti e le rapine»), la prima esperienza in carcere, dove conosce alcuni militanti del partito armato. Uscito di prigione, nel 1977, colui che si definisce «un ribelle» entra in contatto con i PAC e con uno dei loro fondatori, Pietro Mutti, un autonomo dell´Alfa Romeo passato alla lotta armata. «Un boia, la cui falsa testimonianza, resa in mia assenza, mi è costata la condanna all´ergastolo», lo definisce oggi Battisti, che pure era stato suo amico, dividendo perfino «lo stesso letto e la stessa donna».
La militanza nel gruppo armato, giura Battisti, fu però breve, poco più di un anno. I primi dubbi sull´inutilità della deriva terrorista si fecero largo quando Moro fu assassinato («un´esecuzione spaventosa»), ma fu dopo il primo omicidio rivendicato dai PAC, quello d´Antonio Santoro nell´estate del 1978, che egli decise di rompere con la lotta armata: «A farmi cambiare idea era la visione chiara di una via senza uscita. Era quel sangue versato che non avevo mai voluto, da una parte come dall´altra».
Con alcuni militanti della prima ora, decide di voltare pagina, restando chiuso in un appartamento di Milano dalla fine del 1978 fino al suo arresto, nel giugno dell´anno successivo. La sua situazione, scrive, era quella di «un clandestino armato senza organizzazione» che cercava solo di sopravvivere e di evitare l´arresto, mentre fuori i Proletari Armati per il comunismo continuavano la loro deriva violenta e sanguinaria.
Durante quei mesi, infatti, il gruppo rivendica gli altri tre omicidi per i quali Battisti verrà condannato (quelli di Pierluigi Torreggiani, Lino Sabbadin e Andrea Campagna), omicidi a cui, per la prima volta in maniera esplicita, in Ma cavale lo scrittore si dichiara del tutto estraneo. La notizia l´apprese dalla stampa: «Fu un colpo terribile, leggere che il figlio di Torreggiani, era stato ferito durante l´attacco. Si seppe che il bambino era stato colpito da una pallottola di suo padre e non dagli aggressori, ma per me non cambiava nulla. Era pur sempre il risultato di un´azione di un gruppo autonomo di quartiere che si era firmato PAC. Ero sconvolto. Con quel dramma non c´entro nulla, ma resta uno dei peggiori ricordi della mia vita».
E di fronte al dolore e al lutto delle famiglie delle vittime, un quarto di secolo dopo Battisti prova anche a chiedere perdono: «anche se non ho mai aperto il fuoco su nessuno, mi sento in un certo senso politicamente responsabile di ciò che è capitato loro». La responsabilità materiale degli omicidi gli venne invece attribuita da Mutti, che, arrestato nel 1982, si pentì, accusando l´ex amico, che nel frattempo era evaso dal carcere di Frosinone ed era fuggito in Francia, finendo poi in Messico, dove per molti anni non ebbe «un solo contatto con la famiglia o con l´avvocato».
Stando al suo racconto, l´ex militante dei PAC avrebbe scoperto la condanna all´ergastolo solo diversi anni dopo, nel 1990, una volta tornato in Francia, che all´epoca negò la sua estradizione in Italia.
Leggendo le parole di Battisti, viene spontaneo domandarsi perché non abbia dichiarato prima la sua innocenza e non abbia mai preso le distanze pubblicamente dal pentito che lo accusava. Ci si domanda perché abbia sempre evitato di dare una risposta precisa a chi gli chiedeva se fosse o meno responsabile di ciò che gli veniva rimproverato. A tale obiezione, Battisti oggi replica così: «Non potevo rispondere a questa domanda per non rompere la linea difensiva decisa dai miei avvocati: una difesa collettiva che, indipendentemente dagli addebiti specifici, lottava per la protezione di tutti i rifugiati italiani, senza alcuna discriminazione, che fossero innocenti o meno, contumaci oppure no».
Un «silenzio suicida», di cui oggi si pente e che, oltre a cambiare linea difensiva, lo ha spinto a scrivere *Ma cavale*, nella cui seconda parte (intitolata «Diario di un cane randagio»), pur senza entrare nei dettagli e senza dare indicazioni precise sui luoghi, lo scrittore racconta le peripezie della sua rocambolesca latitanza. In queste pagine più romanzesche, sulla cui veridicità i dubbi non mancano, egli abbandona il racconto in prima persona, preferendo utilizzare come controfigura un personaggio fittizio di nome Auguste, che viaggia con un falso passaporto ungherese.
Uscito dalla Francia con la complicità di un prete comunista che lo ha fatto salire su un charter di religiosi in partenza per un´isola dell´Oceano Indiano, il fuggitivo ha poi proseguito in barca fino a un paese che potrebbe essere lo Yemen. Da qui, aiutato ora da una prostituta compassionevole ora da un commerciante musulmano, ha proseguito il suo viaggio tra le isole dell´oceano, passando forse per le Maldive (dove deve tenersi alla larga dai turisti italiani) e raggiungendo infine «un paese più grande di un intero continente». Un luogo ideale per nascondersi e far perdere le proprie tracce provando «ad agire, pensare e sistemarsi come se non ci fosse ritorno possibile». Provando, insomma, a diventare «asiatico tra gli asiatici».
Il racconto di Battisti finisce qui, senza alcuna possibilità per il lettore di verificare le sue parole. Vedremo se l´opinione pubblica francese sarà sensibile al suo tentativo di discolparsi e se ciò avrà qualche conseguenza sulla sua vicenda giudiziaria. I suoi legali hanno infatti tentato un ultimo ricorso alla Corte Europea dei Diritti dell´Uomo, nella speranza che questa ribalti le precedenti decisioni dei giudici francesi, consentendo a Battisti di rientrare in Francia senza più temere l´estradizione. 
E´ proprio su quest´ultima battaglia legale che si concentrano Fred Vargas e Bernard-Henri Lévy, i quali accusano il loro paese di essere venuto meno alla parola data, oltretutto accettando una condanna resa senza la presenza dell´imputato e sulla base delle parole dei pentiti. Accuse che, insieme alle dichiarazioni dell´autore di Ma cavale, non mancheranno di rilanciare le polemiche sul caso Battisti. Un caso che in Francia e non solo farà ancora discutere a lungo.
  Pubblicato Aprile 20, 2006 07:36 PM


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che il discorso si è allargato un po' (come capita praticamente in tutti le discussioni in questo forum).
> Battisti è un terrorista.



Ti mostro le tette?


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho riso perché metti già le mani avanti e dici che sono stati strumentalizzati dalla CIA (che è vero).
> Ma anche loro hanno lottato con le armi contro una dittatura. Per te anche loro sono eroi? *Per me lo sono molto di più gli intellettuali cubani che denunciano la dittatura castrista senza imbracciare le armi*.


 Non mettevo le mani avanti, era un dato di fatto. Peccato che il loro gesto era teso alla restaurazione del regime del dittatore Batista. Non me li figuro così eroi libertari.
Noto anche una certa contraddizione... prima dici che anche in dittatura è molto meglio opporsi senza però prendere le armi, poi chiami eroi chi lo fa.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti mostro le tette?


 certo che si... hai ragione!


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse stiamo confondendo i piani: una cosa è la guerra, un'altra la guerra civile (quella partigiana è civile e come tale è fratricida-è un fatto);altro è il terrorismo.
> Poi se discutiamo che tutti, sia coloro che combattono contro un altro stato, o un altro regime, o attraverso attentati terroristici più o meno ideologicamente fondati (dico fondati e non giustificati), usino la violenza, e che la violenza sia giustificata dal fine che si vuole ottenere...beh questa è questione etica sulla quale possiamo discutere all'infinito, senza d'altra parte trovare una soluzione che accontenti tutti.
> 
> Ora, analizzando la storia, mi pare evidente che molte evoluzioni, anche quelle positive (ad esempio le rivoluzioni inglese e quella francese) passino attraverso azioni di sangue. Discutere a posteriori se tanto spargimento di sangue fosse evitabile, lascia il tempo che trova. *Piuttosto bisognerebbe chiedersi, se oggi, con gli strumenti che abbiamo a disposizione (informazione, organismi internazionali, diplomazia, strumenti democratici ecc ecc ) la violenza sia ancora necessaria.
> Io direi di no.*





Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te sul presente.
Sul passato ho dei dubbi sugli effetti positivi di rivoluzioni violente.
Ho ascoltato su Radio Maria (a proposito di non violenza, il primo che fa una battuta gli spezzo le gambine  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   uno storico parlare della Rivoluzione Francese. Sembra che le cose siano andate molto diversamente da quello che mi hanno insegnato a scuola. La storia la scrivono sempre i vincitori.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse stiamo confondendo i piani: una cosa è la guerra, un'altra la guerra civile (quella partigiana è civile e come tale è fratricida-è un fatto);altro è il terrorismo.
> Poi se discutiamo che tutti, sia coloro che combattono contro un altro stato, o un altro regime, o attraverso attentati terroristici più o meno ideologicamente fondati (dico fondati e non giustificati), usino la violenza, e che la violenza sia giustificata dal fine che si vuole ottenere...beh questa è questione etica sulla quale possiamo discutere all'infinito, senza d'altra parte trovare una soluzione che accontenti tutti.
> 
> Ora, analizzando la storia, mi pare evidente che molte evoluzioni, anche quelle positive (ad esempio le rivoluzioni inglese e quella francese) passino attraverso azioni di sangue. Discutere a posteriori se tanto spargimento di sangue fosse evitabile, lascia il tempo che trova. *Piuttosto bisognerebbe chiedersi, se oggi, con gli strumenti che abbiamo a disposizione (informazione, organismi internazionali, diplomazia, strumenti democratici ecc ecc ) la violenza sia ancora necessaria*.
> Io direi di no.


 Sarebbe auspicabile non lo fosse, ma lo è ancora.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te sul presente.
> ...


 Questo è certo... anche la seconda guerra mondiale ha molti aspetti che normalmente non vengono trattati a scuola e sui media.
Ma l'hanno vinta gli americani e i russi, e si sa solo quello che loro hanno voluto che noi sapessimo.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile non lo fosse, ma lo è ancora.


Può darsi. anzi è probabile che ancora la violenza sia necessaria, in alcune parti del mondo. però ho il terrore di questi discorsi: se penso alle "guerre di liberazione" degli Usa, con il benestare dell'onu..mi viene da vomitare.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te sul presente.
> ...


Assolutamente vero: la storia la scrivono i vincitori, con la benedizione spesso papale. Evito le battute. Ma è un fatto Giobbe.

ps La Rivoluzione francese ai preti è andata di traverso; mentre su altri stermini è sceso il perdono.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Può darsi. anzi è probabile che ancora la violenza sia necessaria, in alcune parti del mondo. *però ho il terrore di questi discorsi: se penso alle "guerre di liberazione" degli Usa, con il benestare dell'onu..mi viene da vomitare*.


 Anche a me... ma io ormai vedo gli Stati Uniti (e quasi sempre l'ONU) come "il problema" e non come la soluzione.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me... ma io ormai vedo gli Stati Uniti (e quasi sempre l'ONU) come "il problema" e non come la soluzione.


Anche io la penso così. Ma da un bel pezzo


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quel vecchietto era uno dei peggiori... un vero criminale, assassinava i nazisti e i fascisti... ma ci pensi? Che crudeltà...


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 Ecco il simbolo del gruppo terroristico:


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco il simbolo del gruppo terroristico:




















   basta MM, ti prego...


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco il simbolo del gruppo terroristico:



La stella a cinque punte è una costante!
La usavano le BR e c'era anche sul basco del Che!
Il simbolo del partito di Lula è questo:

View attachment 2452

Io mi chiedo: è un caso?   

	
	
		
		
	


	









La stella cometa ci vorrebbe, altrochè!


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La stella a cinque punte è una costante!
> La usavano le BR e c'era anche sul basco del Che!
> Il simbolo del partito di Lula è questo:
> 
> ...
















Mi sa di no Giobbe!


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Febbraio 2009)

TG1: intervista al magistrato che ha arrestato Battisti.

http://www.tg1.rai.it/dl/tg1/tg1_Po...tg1_ed__20_00_31_01__caso_battisti-rainet.asx


----------

